# Hawk in backyard this morning



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes it was foggy. Yes, they have a lot of noise. I didnt bother fixing in ps. Not national geographic worthy, but I love hawks! Post your hawk photo here if you want!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Question????

Hawks (when perching like that) are much taller than they are wide, Correct? So would it not make more since to shoot them in vertical (portrait) format... since that format is also Taller than it is Wide?  And you may want to read up on basic composition, primarily the rule of thirds. It would have helped here, to prevent all of the shots having a CENTERED subject!


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Valid points. I only shot these 4 pics before he flew away. I wish I could have taken more. I was also taking these through a window, so the conditions were not ideal. As soon as I opened my backdoor to try to sneak out, he was outta there!  You have any hawk photos to add?


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

The hawk was back, this time it wasnt foggy out.

I am going to keep posting bad hawk pictures, until someone posts some good ones!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

God, that's got to be the shortest, fattest hawk ever.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

^ haha..yeah it is pretty fat. It lives on a big pond and is always eating. I need to get some shots of it with a fish in his claws.


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love the fourth shot. Rule of huh? I'm still learning...


----------



## Tony S (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a hawk for you.  Spotted him sitting on the eaves of an old aboandoned mining cabin in the woods...












I know I have more somewhere.



Found two more










....


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome!  Thank you.  Very nice pics.  Anyone else?


----------



## kundalini (Oct 4, 2012)

On the first day of moving into my new diggs, this guy was sunning himself on a winters day in my backyard.


----------



## Tony S (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a hawk my brother in law got..... the hawk was picking up the squirrel in the road and did not make it away in time to avoid the BIL's grill.  Two for one road kill.


----------

